
Security Issue, February 2019 - tolien
https://support.500px.com/hc/en-us/articles/360017752493-Security-Issue-February-2019-FAQ
======
jkbbwr
> A system-wide password reset is currently underway for all users,
> prioritized in order of potential risk, and we have already forced a reset
> of all MD5-encrypted passwords.

ERRRR big red flag here.

------
tolien
They’re sending out emails (which is what prompted me to submit this),
including:

> We recognize that you have chosen to deactivate your account, however, some
> of the information that you provided us with when filling out your user
> profile may have been compromised (listed below).

